# HELP!! Pills in cargo!



## Ladylike (Feb 19, 2011)

I have finally packed up the last of my belongings and sent my few boxes of cargo (with Emirates Sky Cargo and due to be on the same flight as me) to Dubai.
I have been re-playing a moment in my head and have now convinced myself that I have put a bag of "over the counter" medicine in the cargo with my clothes. I'm desperately searching the Internet to find out what is banned and how deep in trouble I could get. I thought it might be easier to ask you knowledgable folk in the hope that I won't have to panic all the way to Dubai.

As far as I can remember the bag contains:

Beechams flu plus
Nytol herbal remedy
Mefenemic acid
Alka Seltzer
Ibuprofen (400mg)
Anti-histamine
And some vitamins I think.

The bag was sitting separate from the cargo and I threw it in at the last minute forgetting what was inside. Can I claim it's not mine if any of the above are banned?

Help! I'm freaking!


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

Go to this link and see if the items are listed. From what you have listed they seem harmless, I don't think you have much to worry about. Take a chill pill!!

UAE Travel: Tourist: Drug guidelines - UAEinteract


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

It is the ingredients in those meds you need to be looking at, not the brand names. Check the list that Sunset sent if any of the meds you have packed contain ingredients from the RESTRICTED list then you need a letter from a doctor saying the meds are for you and that letter needs to be attested and legalised.
If any of the meds contain a BANNED substance like codeine then you cannot bring them into the country (even with a doctors letter) and, if found, you will be in trouble.
If not on the list then you are fine and they can be bought over the counter here as well.


----------



## Ladylike (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for the list, I've been up all night searching through it and can't seem to find any of the ingredients. Also came to the conclusion that it's too late to do anything now and at least it won't be too long before I find out my fate as I am flying on Friday!
Thanks again!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

All night... might want to have that search engine checked. 

Beechams Flu Plus (24 Caplets) [P] - SuperLiving

Nytol UK - Nytol Herbal Tablets

Mefenamic Acid: MedlinePlus Drug Information 

What is in alka-seltzer

Ibuprofen Information from Drugs.com

The antihistamine could be a number of things but many are manufactured in the uae for the gcc. 

All looks fine...


----------



## Ladylike (Feb 19, 2011)

I've packed my computer so I can only search on my IPhone! It takes a little longer flicking through from the ingredients to the list 
Thanks for the help, I'm getting calmer by the minute!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

OH  Makes perfect sense now. Agree, those iphones do kind of suck 

(anything to be able to bash apple is :clap2: )


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

wandabug said:


> It is the ingredients in those meds you need to be looking at, not the brand names. Check the list that Sunset sent if any of the meds you have packed contain ingredients from the RESTRICTED list then you need a letter from a doctor saying the meds are for you and that letter needs to be attested and legalised.
> If any of the meds contain a BANNED substance like *codeine then you cannot bring them into the country (even with a doctors letter)* and, if found, you will be in trouble.
> If not on the list then you are fine and they can be bought over the counter here as well.


I always thought if you were covered by a doctor sanctioning this you were fine  If you're correct then that's scuppered my plans of perhaps returning to UK later this year and packing a suitcase full to bring back with me  (well, not quite a suitcase)


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

petrolhead said:


> I always thought if you were covered by a doctor sanctioning this you were fine  If you're correct then that's scuppered my plans of perhaps returning to UK later this year and packing a suitcase full to bring back with me  (well, not quite a suitcase)


Last time I checked, the Ministry of Health website said that to bring those items an attested doctors prescription was needed and that the prescription should be authenticated by some other authorities like the Secretary of State and some other absurdities, however, from my undersanding, at least is possible to bring such medications if you really need them, and if you are willing to go through all the paperwork required.

However I think that even with such provisions, the items can still be confiscated by the airport police if they wish to do so. 

Having said that, I brought with me a pack of Nurofen Plus (which has codeine in it, yum!) without even realising  

ooops!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Fair Trials International: Press : List of controlled pharmaceutical substances in UAE

some good info there


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> Last time I checked, the Ministry of Health website said that to bring those items an attested doctors prescription was needed and that the prescription should be authenticated by some other authorities like the Secretary of State and some other absurdities, however, from my undersanding, at least is possible to bring such medications if you really need them, and if you are willing to go through all the paperwork required.
> 
> However I think that even with such provisions, the items can still be confiscated by the airport police if they wish to do so.
> 
> ...


Unbelievable isn't it - it's hardly Heroin!! I know painkillers can be addictive but the same applies to alcohol and cigarettes. I still suffer a lot from a broken bone injury some years ago and at times am desperate for some co-codamol tablets. The alleged painkiller tablets they have out here leave a lot to be desired.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

petrolhead said:


> Unbelievable isn't it - it's hardly Heroin!! I know painkillers can be addictive but the same applies to alcohol and cigarettes. I still suffer a lot from a broken bone injury some years ago and at times am desperate for some co-codamol tablets. The alleged painkiller tablets they have out here leave a lot to be desired.


Not just that but if you get surgery here most doctors will send you home with some Panadol and Voltaren??? how cruel is that??


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> Not just that but if you get surgery here most doctors will send you home with some Panadol and Voltaren??? how cruel is that??


Precisely my point - completely non-effective. Yet no problems buying co-codamol over the counter back in UK


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> ...those iphones do kind of suck
> 
> (anything to be able to bash apple is :clap2: )


How do I un-like a post ?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

ccr said:


> How do I un-like a post ?


You will need to "like" it first . Damned if you do, damned if you don't!


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

None of your products to my knowledge contain any of the banned substances (Primarily we're talking milk of the poppy stuff not aspirin).

I suffer from a reoccurring and fairly painful bout of tonsillitis about once every 6-12 months. It renders me pretty much unable to swallow and sometimes unable to take fluids. I've always been prescribed a cocktails of painkillers to deal with it one of which is codeine based.

At home I always used to keep a stash as it's all over the counter type stuff. When I came to the UAE I just tipped the codeine from their bottle into the paracetemol bottle. Job done. Frankly I don't really care if I can't have codeine here when I'm in that much pain. It's one of the UAE authorities silly rules. Though yest it is against the law and as such I put myself at risk of prosecution.

Anyway I did this until I discovered that in actual fact importing such medication is fairly straight forward as opposed to what you may have heard, A prescription is usually enough for most over the counter medications.


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

Seeing Bucastem on the list is a new one on me though. Sorry you must continue to vomit until you die. Moronic.


----------



## gracie_23 (May 12, 2011)

What about the contraceptive pill??



Sunset said:


> Go to this link and see if the items are listed. From what you have listed they seem harmless, I don't think you have much to worry about. Take a chill pill!!
> 
> UAE Travel: Tourist: Drug guidelines - UAEinteract


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

gracie_23 said:


> What about the contraceptive pill??


not illegal but strictly you should be married and technically you require approval from your husband


----------



## gracie_23 (May 12, 2011)

So does this mean I will not be able to get it in Dubai once I have ran out of what I shall bring over with me..? I am not married..



sandypool said:


> not illegal but strictly you should be married and technically you require approval from your husband


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

sandypool said:


> None of your products to my knowledge contain any of the banned substances (Primarily we're talking milk of the poppy stuff not aspirin).
> 
> I suffer from a reoccurring and fairly painful bout of tonsillitis about once every 6-12 months. It renders me pretty much unable to swallow and sometimes unable to take fluids. I've always been prescribed a cocktails of painkillers to deal with it one of which is codeine based.
> 
> ...


What an excellent idea. Shall adopt that method myself. Thanks


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

gracie_23 said:


> So does this mean I will not be able to get it in Dubai once I have ran out of what I shall bring over with me..? I am not married..


So far as i am aware, sorry! My friends all bring over huge stashes with them, lord knows why; none of them ever get laid, i'll get them to send you some, seeing as you're getting some.

Sorry i can't resist after watching Boston legal. I know a lot of women take them
for various other reasons too, most don't seem to have a problem sourcing them.


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

petrolhead said:


> What an excellent idea. Shall adopt that method myself. Thanks


okay but the caveat i'd make is that if they decide to test them you'd still get fingered for smugling controlled substances. Just don't want someone else getting done for following my methods. I take the risk as i genuinely haven't found a replacement which allows me to function.


----------



## gracie_23 (May 12, 2011)

I hope none of them are on this forum.. :boxing:

yeah well i have a huge stash myself ready to bring only got worried about bringing them in once I read this thread.. i just presumed I was ok to bring them in my case as if I was going on holiday...





sandypool said:


> So far as i am aware, sorry! My friends all bring over huge stashes with them, lord knows why; none of them ever get laid, i'll get them to send you some, seeing as you're getting some.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

gracie_23 said:


> What about the contraceptive pill??


The contraceptive pill is available over the counter. Similar to all the Durex condoms, lubricants, contraceptive pills are proudly displayed on the shelf in most pharmacies, so you simply need to go in, grab a pack, pay for it and walk out - no questions asked!

It does not matter whether you are married or not nor do you need the permission of your husband.

If you are on the pill in the UK, bring the pack over as the pills have different brand names here, so that will help the pharmacist to give you the right one (if you ask for his help).


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

Maz25 said:


> The contraceptive pill is available over the counter. Similar to all the Durex condoms, lubricants, contraceptive pills are proudly displayed on the shelf in most pharmacies, so you simply need to go in, grab a pack, pay for it and walk out - no questions asked!
> 
> It does not matter whether you are married or not nor do you need the permission of your husband.
> 
> If you are on the pill in the UK, bring the pack over as the pills have different brand names here, so that will help the pharmacist to give you the right one (if you ask for his help).


Thanks Maz sorry for my dudd info - maybe different down the road. My friend has to get hers back in the UK as they will not supply it to her here anywhere that she's tried.


----------



## Ladylike (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for all the lists and help, it was the mefenemic acid I was most worried about and I can't seem to find anything against so hopefully I'm in the clear. Bags are packed, I'm arriving in time for the hottest month and Ramadan... Oh joy!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

sandypool said:


> Thanks Maz sorry for my dudd info - maybe different down the road. My friend has to get hers back in the UK as they will not supply it to her here anywhere that she's tried.


They only stock three brands here. I tried 2 of these and didn't react to them that well, so just gave up. I went to my gynaecologist who advised me of the right pill for me but then pointed out that due to some of the ingredients in it, that particularly pill (with a quite a few others) was on the ban list.

It might just be that your friend's regular pill has something in it that has earned it a place on the ban list. It might be for the better that your friend buys hers in the UK because at least she gets the regular check ups, which they do not bother with here. I couldn't even renew my prescription in the UK without paying a visit to my family planning clinic, so I was quite shocked when I first moved here to find that I could buy the tablets over the counter without even a raised eyebrow!

I have never had any problems buying the pill and at most, I've got a bored look out of the pharmacist. They seem to be quite happy to sell you anything here to be honest, including medicines that really should be prescribed by a doctor.


----------



## gracie_23 (May 12, 2011)

Thanks for all the info guys - i'll be bringing mine from UK then. But do I need to bring an attested prescription with me as i'll have a few boxes of them in my luggage..?



Maz25 said:


> They only stock three brands here. I tried 2 of these and didn't react to them that well, so just gave up. I went to my gynaecologist who advised me of the right pill for me but then pointed out that due to some of the ingredients in it, that particularly pill (with a quite a few others) was on the ban list.
> 
> It might just be that your friend's regular pill has something in it that has earned it a place on the ban list. It might be for the better that your friend buys hers in the UK because at least she gets the regular check ups, which they do not bother with here. I couldn't even renew my prescription in the UK without paying a visit to my family planning clinic, so I was quite shocked when I first moved here to find that I could buy the tablets over the counter without even a raised eyebrow!
> 
> I have never had any problems buying the pill and at most, I've got a bored look out of the pharmacist. They seem to be quite happy to sell you anything here to be honest, including medicines that really should be prescribed by a doctor.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

gracie_23 said:


> Thanks for all the info guys - i'll be bringing mine from UK then. But do I need to bring an attested prescription with me as i'll have a few boxes of them in my luggage..?


Only if any of the ingredients are on the restricted list. Ask your doctor to give you a years supply on one prescription. Alot cheaper than buying them here. 
I am on long term meds, I visit my doctor in UK once a year and get all my meds for £7. It would cost me £400 a month in Dubai! :clap2:


----------

